# Midland mason jar



## Bigswing4 (Aug 24, 2020)

I have an unopened box of quart size Midland mason jars. 9 to the box. Do these have any value. Never heard of this brand.


----------



## Dogo (Aug 24, 2020)

They have value as canning jars if lids can be obtained.


----------



## coreya (Aug 25, 2020)

theres a midland mason listed in the RedBook showing value at 8-10 for the quart, dont know if its the same, a picture would help


----------



## Dogo (Aug 25, 2020)

My Red Book 8 says $6.-8. with the closure as half the value, my experience says that newer, clear jars can be very hard to sell.


----------

